# Permit Fees



## cheval47 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.

When reading threads about residence permits, one thing has perplexed me. The 14,62 euro electronic revenue stamp. Where does a person get this stamp? What forms of payments are accepted? The Polizia di Stato just states it's required.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Tobacco shops. You would ask for a "marca da bollo." Here's a relatively short question that should yield the desired results:

"Vorrei una marca da bollo per quattordici virgola sessanta due euro, per favore."

I've focused on the essentials in forming that question, not necessarily on style points. It'll get the job done.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The shops in Italy are called "tabacchi" and are usually small general stores. Tobacco products, soft drinks, sometimes knock-knacks for the tourist trade, etc. 

Not all tabacchi are authorized to sell tax stamps. Look for a sign with a single, large "T" on the exterior of the shop, similar to this one:









Only shops bearing this sign can issue the marca da bollo.


----------



## cheval47 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fantastical.

Thank you both for the info. This will go into my "Moving to Italy" folder.


----------

